# Nikon D810 is out, many useful incremental improvements, NX-D software free, soo



## Aglet (Jun 26, 2014)

Lots of useful incremental improvements in the D810 over the D800/e

http://cdn-4.nikon-cdn.com/en_INC/o/57qXCcC4VtbrorNNsWOsXvKoNmM/PDF/D810-D800-D800E_Comparison_Sheet_en.pdf

http://en.nikon.ca/Nikon-Products/Product/Digital-SLR-Cameras/D810.html#!


NX-D software going free soon too

http://en.nikon.ca/Nikon-Products/Product/Imaging-Software/Capture-NX-D.html


I wonder if the 64 ISO is truly native and will result in a bit more DR as well.
The improved battery life and shooting speed, group AF, highlite metering, etc, could all prove very practical.
Video improvements will likely appeal to those who need that.


----------

